# Klein VDV Tools



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Klein tools are the industry standard and I personally don't think they are in danger of losing that position. The recent influx of German tools is good for everybody,in a competitive sense. The biggest problem with the Kraut hardware is they want to do it their way! None of it is displayed at HD,Lowes,the local supply houses. You can't take a close look at the tools because they aren't there. I tried Chadstoolbox.com again(my bad) they took my paypal and two days later said they were out of stock. The payment was picked at a spot 4 hrs. in advance of of EST,(9:00PM here/1:00AM the following daythere)doesn't sound like Alaska to me.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

They make amazing vdv tools. 

THere are not many out there, but klein does it well


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've seen a few of their VDV tools at the supply house and was not too impressed. I will stick with Harris/Fluke.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Their re-branded tools are not my first choice for vdv tools. For telecom specific, fluke/Harris works better for me.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Guys, 

I was just curious to what you guys thought. I have used both, and they seem ok, but not great as everything else. I haven't used much fluke, but I have a few harris punch downs that are great.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

harris punchdown and butt set
progressive toner and wand
ideal coax compression and bnc crimpers, rj11 and rj45 crimpers, coax two blade strippers work really well
i guess the only klein tools i consider VDV i've got are scissors..


----------

